# 2 fresh finds~ Schwinn "Lemon Peeler" and Huffy "The Rail"



## Nickinator (Aug 17, 2012)

Picked these two up recently. The Lemon Peeler is a 1970 disc brake krate, and a decent resto project as most everything is there, The Rail is a major basket case. If anyone is interested shoot us a PM, will be posting for for shortly in the For Sale forum.

Thx!
Darcie

Lemon Peeler


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 17, 2012)

Huffy The Rail


----------



## azcottonpicker (Aug 17, 2012)

*Lemon Peeler*

Nice find you got there..It sure looks like a 1970 model with the bow pedals and shifter lever..But disc brake krates really didn't come out till late 71'-73'..Possibly the pedals could of been swapped at some point..What letters are under the head badge read?...









Nickinator said:


> Picked these two up recently. The Lemon Peeler is a 1970 disc brake krate, and a decent resto project as most everything is there, The Rail is a major basket case. If anyone is interested shoot us a PM, will be posting for for shortly in the For Sale forum.
> 
> Thx!
> Darcie
> ...


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 17, 2012)

azcottonpicker said:


> Nice find you got there..It sure looks like a 1970 model with the bow pedals..But disc brake krates really didn't come out till late 71'-73'..Possibly the pedals could of been swapped at some point..What letters are under the head badge read?...




I dont know off the top of my head what they are but it was dated to October 1970.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Aug 17, 2012)

*Lemon Peeler*

I see..The earliest disc brake krate i seen at a swapmeet/show was a {LG} November 1971 model..I have {DJ} April 1973 Apple Krate model..I know in 1970 the serial letters and numbers went from the back rear stay to the botton headtube somewhere in the first quarter...But never the less you have a real collector model...


----------



## Stingman (Aug 19, 2012)

Cool finds! That Lemon Peeler would be a fun project to restore! Wish I the money for it!


----------



## sasafras (Sep 21, 2012)

what $ for the rail?


----------

